# Islabike creig 26 Erfahrungen ?



## Tiri (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,

hat jemand das o.a. Bike und kann etwas dazu berichten ? http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/creig26.html

Aus eigener Erfahrung mit dem Isla cnoc finde ich die Islabike schon tolle Räder. Das P/L verhältnis beim Creig 26 kommt mir etwas unangemessen vor, oder irre ich mich da ? Ist der Preis (umgerechnet fast 900 Euro) gerechtfertigt ?

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## trolliver (23. Juli 2012)

Nee, leider nicht. Wir sind noch beim CNOC16, da sind 26 Zoll noch lange hin. Was auffällt, ist dass Isla vom Creig nur eine Größe anbietet, die eher dem Beinn26 S zu entsprechen scheint. Es baut auf einem recht kurzen 14 Zoll Rahmen auf, was mich schließen ließe, dass der in einem, maximal zwei Jahren wieder Geschichte ist.

Das Gewicht ist okay (nicht mehr überragend), der Preis nicht allzu attraktiv.

Ich glaube, wenn unser Sohn soweit ist, werde ich ihm bei Ebay einen 14Zoll Rahmen ersteigern, der aber eine normale Länge aufweist (sportliche Geometrie), und den dann aufbauen. Wenn es kein MTB sein muss oder soll, würde ich dem Beinn26 den Vorzug geben, sollte es unbedingt Isla sein.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (24. Juli 2012)

Hi Oliver,
ja ich glaube auch, dass wir vom creig abstand nehmen, wobei ich einige Threads inkl. Bilder las, dass es auch von 12 Jährigen Kids noch gefahren wird. So dass das Rad länger als zwei Jahre gefahren werden kann. 
Naja es eilt jetzt noch nicht, von daher schauen wir uns weiter um bzw vll meldet sich jemand hier der ein creig 26 hat 

VG,


----------



## NoSaint_CH (24. Juli 2012)

Ist zwar bei uns noch nicht so weit (der ältere hat gerade sein 24er Beinn bekommen und fetzt schon über jede Treppe welche er findet - auch an Orten wo nicht mal ich mich noch runter traue), bin aber vom Craig durchaus angetan. Hier ein Test: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/kids/product/review-islabikes-creig-26-09-32873

Dass 900 Euro nicht grad ein Schnäppchen ist, ist unbestritten, aber: was gibt es denn für Alternativen an 26er welche schon 9-jährige Fahren können (ab 135cm) und welche eine funktionierende Gabel für die vielleicht 30-Kilo schweren Kids haben? 

Wer selber was "bauen" kann, wird über Gewicht und Preis vielelicht lachen, wer aber ein Bike im Laden holen muss (oder eben im Internet bestellen) hat doch im Grunde kaum eine Wahl. Von der Rahmengrösse und dem Gewicht her wäre vielleicht das Scott Scale RC eine Alternatvie, aber das hat auch 24er Räder (rollt einfach weniger gut über gröberem Untergrund) und kostet 970 Teuronen http://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/ki...l-ab-ca-8-jahren/scott-scale-rc-jr::1810.html, da dürfte der Einsatzbereich nochmal kleiner ausfallen als beim Craig (zumal die Kids im Test das Craig bevorzugt hatten).

Alternative wäre ein 24er so lang auszuquetschen bis man in ein "normales" 26er investieren kann, aber auch dort liegen die Preise für ein Hardtail schnell mal weit über tausend Euro und Kinder über 12 Jahren werden, wenn sie schon jahrelang den Berg rauf und runtergebrettert sind, dann wohl eher auf ein voll gefedertes AM / Freeride oder gar einen Downhiller schielen (so auch mein 7-jähriger der in der Lenzerheide kaum mehr von den 200mm-Boliden an der Downhillstrecke wegzubekommen war - auch wenn ihm der Sattel im Moment noch auf Kopfhöhe steht). So lange Papa die Bahnen zahlt, kann man ja träumen 

Bin gespannt, was es an käuflichen Alternativen sonst noch geben könnte - die Kinder werden täglich grösser und um neues Material kommt man nicht rum, wenn das optimal passen soll (vermutlich läuft es sogar darauf raus, dass man am Ende mehrere Bikes hat, je nachdem ob XC-Rennen gefahren werden sollenl oder man auf Bahntransport steht und die Richtung One-Way gegen das Tal bevorzugt).

Ich denke, dass das Craig durchaus von 9-Jahren an bis 14 oder gar 16 gefahren werden könnte (auch wenn es dann mit der Zeit doch sehr "kompakt" ausfällt), wenn das Bike denn überhaupt so lange hält. Wie schon beim Beinn 20 hab ich beim 24er meine Bedenken, insbesondere die Laufräder scheinen mir nicht so stabil, dass bei deutlichem Gewichtzuwachs North-Shore Strecken und die darin eingebundenen höheren Sprünge auf Dauer klaglos weggesteckt werden. Als Bike welches ein grosses Einsatzgebiet abdeckt, find ich das Craig ganz nett, bin aber auch gespannt, was die Gemeinde an käuflichen Alternativen sieht welche von Alltag bis zu (Junior-tauglichen) Alpenstrecken alles abdecken können.

Marc


----------



## trifi70 (24. Juli 2012)

Man muss sich hier fragen, was man eigentlich will. Einen Kompromiss fürn schmalen Taler, weil man nicht so viel ausgeben kann oder möchte? Oder ein Rad was schon ganz gut am Optimum ist? Ich kann das Creig mangels Erfahrung damit nicht beurteilen, aber wenn es zu letzterer Kategorie gehört, dann ist der Preis auch ok.

Ich mein, was kostet ein Hardteil für einen von uns und warum sollte ein Rad fürs Kind bei vergleichbarer Qualität deutlich billiger sein? Ganz im Gegenteil sollen ja besonders leichte Komponenten verbaut werden, um dem geringeren Fahrergewicht des Kindes Rechnung zu tragen. Und die Beispiele hier im Unter-Forum zeigen ja, was technisch machbar ist 

Wenn man selbst nicht schrauben kann oder mag, darf man gerne froh sein, dass es überhaupt Anbieter gibt, die dieses dünne Marktsegment bedienen. Die Mehrheit der Käufer scheint ja doch eher ein Rad der ersten Kategorie zu wählen, die Gründe kann ich selbstverständlich nachvollziehen.


----------



## trolliver (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich einen Ausblick auf 26 Zoll für meinen Sohn wage (und das tue ich immer wieder), dann würde ich, stünde die Wahl heute an, ein gebrauchtes älteres Rad in XS oder S (13 bis 14,5 Zoll) kaufen, gab es beispielsweise von Trek oder Cannondale. Endweder sehr gut erhalten und auf Vordermann bringen oder Rahmen strahlen und beschichten lassen und neu aufbauen.

Ich habe bei Ebay schon einige vielversprechende Räder gesehen und es juckt mich jedesmal in den Fingern...  Allerdings weiß ich den Hausfrieden sehr zu schätzen, daher warte ich noch etwas...


----------



## Tiri (24. Juli 2012)

Genau, an 13,5-14" Zöller über ebay etc dachte ich nämlich auch und bin der Meinung,dass dadurch auch etwas mehr als brauchbares aufgebaut werden kann. 
Habe jetzt mal Kontakt mit Isla aufgenommen. Versand kostet ab den 26 Zöllern satte 70 Pfund, zur Zeit 28 Tage Lieferzeit. 
Ich überlege jetzt wirklich "nur" zum Beinn 26 zu greifen, nicht das creig. 

Mein Sohnemann ist zwar ein Vielfahrer und Ausdauerfahrer, aber kein wirklicher Geländefahrer, und sollten sich seine Interessen ändern, müssen wir uns neu orientieren. Ich dachte eben nur mit dem creig vll zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen zu können. 

Bestelle dann mal


----------



## NoSaint_CH (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn man das Beinn 24 kauft und dann auf Junior-taugliche Scheibenbremse umrüstet und verünftige Reifen montiert, dann dürfte der Preisunterschied nicht mehr immens sein zum Craig (fraglich ob die Laufräder die gleichen sind, wenn original 1.5er Reifen drauf sind, könnte es knapp werden, wenn man 2.0er aufziehen will, dann wäre noch ein neuer Laufrad-Satz fällig). Man hat zwar beim Beinn ein Kilo weniger Gewicht (ist ja auch was), dafür 16 Gänge weniger und keine gefederte Gabel. So gesehen relativiert sich der Preis. Ob 8 Zentimeter jetzt wirklich so genial sind, kann ich nicht wirkich abschätzen, meine Manitou am Hardtail hat aber auch so viel und fürs tägliche Leben war das noch immer genug (man gewöhnt sich aber schnell an mehr, wenn wir in die Alpen gehen bin ichfroh um meine Fox-Gabel am Fully welche bis 150mm bereitstellt).

Ob man natürlich ein MTB haben will das auch fürs Gelände fahren benutzt werden soll oder einfach einen Drahtesel um bisschen über Asphalt zur Schule zu fahren, das ist ne andere Frage - dass es genügend Leute für letzteres gibt, ist auch nicht zu bezweifeln, ansonsten Islabikes die Option Beinn 26 ja wohl kaum im Angebot hätte 

Marc


----------



## Tiri (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Marc, 
wenn du ein MTB ohne Federgabel als Drahtesel für ein bisschen über Asphalt zur Schule zu fahren bezeichnest, finde ich schon etwas lächerlich und überheblich  

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein MTB ohne Federgabel auch seine Stärken hat.

Mein Sohn wird für seine Leistung auf Radwegen, Feldwegen OHNE Federgabel (locker 100 km an einem Tag) ganz sicher genauso wertgeschätzt wie der eine oder andere Kumpel der seine Stärken auf einem Bikepark hat.

Ich denke, jeder muss wissen welches Bike für sein Kind in Frage kommt und womit sein Kind so gefördert werden kann dass es Spaß macht. 

Und etwas für die Zukunft zu kaufen mit der Frage ob dieser vll irgendwann einmal so wie Papa herumsaust ist doch etwas zu weit ausgeholt. Lieber dafür jetzt etwas kaufen, womit er Spaß hat 

Grüße,


----------



## NoSaint_CH (24. Juli 2012)

Uups, da wurde wohl etwas missverstanden. Wollte keineswegs andeuten, dann Räder ohne Federweg nichts taugen (immerhin stellen wir Schweizer auch paar Radfahrer welche ohne diese Teile durchaus international mithalten - wie viel Chemie da im Spiel sein könnte, überlassen wir lieber denen welche sich damit auskennen müssen). Wollte damit nur sagen, dass es (wie bei den Erwachsenen auch) darauf ankommt, was man mit dem "Bike" machen will - und wenn ich meinen Jungen so sehe, würd ich mal schätzen, dass ich da beim nächsten fahrbaren Untersatz nicht mehr um eine Federung rumkomme.

Mein Kleinerer sieht das sowieso nicht so eng, so lange ein Rad keine Schutzbleche und keinen Ständer hat, ist es ein Bike (fürs Gelände), sonst eben ein Fahrrad (für die Strasse). Kommt, wie so oft, auf den Blickwinkel an wie man etwas einschätzt 

Tschuldigung also, wenn das eventuell missverstanden wurde (dass das Beinn durchaus mehr wegsteckt als man denkt, hat mein beinahe-7-jähriger beim 24er schon bewiesen, der fährt ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Steilstücke und Treppen runter wo ich mit dem Fully schon gewaltig die Zähne zusammenbeissen muss und meine Frau das Hardtail schon lange trägt).

Für den Schulweg oder kurze Ausflüge auf Radwegen finde ich das Craig völlig überdimensioniert, für das was ein Junge nach 6-8 Saison (wenn er mit 3-4 angefangen hat) im Gelände fahren kann, dürfte das Beinn aber kaum mehr die richtige Waffe sein. Die Jungs welche wir am Never-End-Trail http://soulbiker.com/guide/laax-flims-falera-freeride-revier-in-der-schweiz gesehen haben waren allesamt mit voll gefederten High-End Waffen bestückt - und nicht älter als 12. 

Wenn man solche Sachen eh nicht fahren will (ich musste meinem Jungen androhen sein Bike bis Ende Saison wegzusperren um ihn davon abzuhalten mit dem 20er das er letzte Saison noch hatt, auf dem Never-End-Trail loszubrettern, weshalb mein Standpunkt vielleich versätndlich ist), dann sieht die Welt anders aus. Bei meinem Kleineren hab ich da weniger Sorgen, der müht sich im Moment noch mit der Schaltung beim 20er ab (hat einfach zu wenig Kraft für die Grip-Shift, ist aber auch erst 4.5 Jahre alt), der wäre dann auch eher ein Kandiat für ein Rad welches nicht für so krasse Sachen ausgelegt ist. 

A propos: egal ob Trail oder sonstige Alpin-Einsätze, finde ich eine Scheibenbremse absolut notwendig. Sobald es etwas feucht wird, sind V-Breaks einfach schwierig, wenn die Felgen verschlammt sind, ist die Bremsleistung schlicht ungenügend für lange Abfahrten (drum nehme ich lieber mein Fully, auch wenn ich mich mit dem leichten Hardtail in XTR-Ausstattung sehr viel einfacher tun würde an den Anstiegen). Dies alleine wäre für mich Grund genug zum Craig zu greiffen, auch wenn der Preis sicher erst mal abschreckend wirkt.

Marc


----------



## Tiri (24. Juli 2012)

Hi Marc,
hm, die Überlegungen mit der Scheibenbremse finde ich auch total wichtig und irgendwie läßt mich der Gedanke nicht los. Ich bin jetzt ganz wirrwarr, so ganz ausgeschlossen ist das creig jetzt nun doch wieder nicht 

Hab die Bestellung Beinn 26 small nur mal abgespeichert  Von den Maßen her dürfte doch das creig fast auf das Beinn 26 small herauskommen, richtig ? Und die 5 cm Körpergröße ist dies ausschlaggebend dass Isla dies erst ab alter 9+ empfiehlt ? 

Meiner ist ganz frisch 8 Jahre und bringt SL 60 cm und Körpergröße 130 cm. 
Fährt aber seit dem er 3 Jahre alt ist sehr viel Rad, so dass ich von der Sitzhöhe weinger Gedanken machen müsste, da er keine beiden Füße auf dem Boden benötigt. Nur wegen der Körpergröße / Oberkörper da fehlt ihm (für jetzt) etwas, für nächstes Jahr dürfte es besser passen ...mhmhmhmh wie schwierig wie schwierig.... 

Weiß jemand ob Isla nächstes Jahr andere Farben bringt oder wie oft sie ihr Sortiment wechseln ? 

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (24. Juli 2012)

Kann sein, dass das Craig wirklich höher baut (z.B. wegen der Gabel), aber ich glaub eher, dass Isla hier die geistigen Möglichkeiten der Kinder im Hintegrund sieht und ihnen nicht vor 9 Jahren so viele Gänge zumuten will (gemäss meiner letzten Technik-Ausbildung bin ich da leider alles andere als ein Vorbild, im Eifer des Gefechtes hat man da manchmal schon bisschen komische Kettenfluchten )

Wir hatten jetzt 3 Islabikes - und jedes mal waren die Herstellerangaben betreffend Beininnenlänge die absoluten Minimalmasse (irgendwie geht's auch mit 1-2 Zentimeter weniger, aber man kann die Möglichkeiten des Bikes so einfach nicht ausschöpfen und tut sich damit nicht wirklich einen Gefallen).

Die Körpergrösse selber ist wohl eher annähernd zu betrachten, die Kinder haben eben sehr abweichende Masse (bei mir hat einer kurze Beine und einen langen Rücken, der andere hat Beine und Arme wie ein Orang-Utha, unbegreifflich, dass die aus der gleichen Familie stammen).

Marc
P.S.: kurz - ich würd mich auf die Isla-Tabelle verlassen


----------



## trolliver (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Marc,

da muss ich mal nachfragen bzgl. der Beininnenlänge. Du meinst ja auch (wie viele andere hier), die Isla-Angabe hierzu sei als absolutes Minimalmaß zu verstehen. Ich habe beim bisher ersten Isla (Cnoc16) für unseren Filius drauf gepfiffen, weil er schon gut Rad fährt. Und siehe da: in der niedrigsten Stellung konnte er nicht mit beiden Füßen platt und bequem auf den Boden. Wenn ich ihm den Sattel aber ergonomisch richtig einstelle, musste die Sattelstütze locker 5cm raus. Er kommt so zwar nur noch mit den Schuhspitzen auf den Boden (was an Ampeln schon zu merkwürdigen Szenen geführt hat  ), er fährt aber super. D.h. in seinem Fall konnte ich zu Islas Empfehlung noch über 5cm hinzurechnen.

Die Körpergröße ist unwichtig für die Radgröße, das wissen wir bei uns seit langem. Wir sind alle Sitzriesen und kaufen Räder nur nach Länge des Rahmens. Daher bin ich froh, dass Islas Rahmen etwas sportlicher ausgelegt sind.

Das mit den Scheibenbremsen finde ich überbewertet. Wie lange sind wir früher ohne auch die Berge runtergedüst? Klar, im Schlamm... aber wer macht das? Für normale Abfahrten (also alles ohne Schlamm) reichen gute Felgenbremsen meiner Meinung nach aus. Meine Frau hat sie immer noch und ist mit mir Mosertouren mit 1800Hm gefahren, da waren die Bremsen nie ein Kritikpunkt.

Übrigens, Tiri, ich sehe jetzt gerade: 70£ für den Versand nach D... nein, das wäre mir zuviel. Ich finde das Beinn26 nach wie vor sehr ansprechend und preiswert, doch da wird es bei uns etwas anderes werden. Na... mal sehen, wie es in 5-6 Jahren heißt, vielleicht hören wir dann nur "ich will aber das gleiche wieder..." und lassen uns weichkochen...


----------



## Tiri (24. Juli 2012)

Alles in allem hat jeder "Recht" und ich merke dass mir keiner die Entscheidung abnehmen kann  Wäre ja auch zu einfach *lach*

Blöde Frage: gehört meiner eigentlich (momentan) zu Sitzriesen/Sitzzwerg oder zu den "normalen"?

Grüße,


----------



## Tiri (24. Juli 2012)

Noch eine Frage: ist es möglich ggf. in das Beinn 26 small nachträglich eine Federgabel einzubauen ?

Grüße,


----------



## trolliver (24. Juli 2012)

Grundsätzlich _möglich_: ja. Das Steuerlager hat einen Durchmesser von 1 1/8 Zoll, was den meisten Federgabeln entspricht.

Empfehlenswert ist es nicht. Zunächst veränderst du deutlich die Geometrie des Rades, da das Steuerrohr mal eben um ca. 10cm angehoben wird; das ändert alles! Außerdem weiß man nicht, ob der Rahmen für den Anspruch einer Federgabel ausgelegt ist. Ich würde es nicht machen.

Gleichwohl haben in der Anfangszeit der Federgabeln viele ihre damaligen ungefederten mit Federgabeln nachgerüstet. Dann halt auf eigenes Risiko.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (25. Juli 2012)

@trolliver
Meine Jungs haben die Räder auch bekommen obwohl Ihnen 1 Zentimeter Beininnenlänge fehlen, gehen tut fast alles. Wie die Erwachsenen auch, mussten meine Jungs halt von Anfang an lernen, dass man NICHT auf dem Sattel sitzen bleibt, wenn man anhält, bzw. falls doch, dann halt nur mit EINER Zehenspitze am Boden bleibt. Dann geht das durchaus. Übertreiben sollte man es aber nicht, beim Versuch (da fehlten noch 2 Zentimeter Beininnenlänge) hat sich der Kleinere dann doch wenig stilvoll die Kronjuwelen am Oberzug gequetscht was dem Lernerfolg echt nicht abrtäglich war.

Mit der von Islabike angegebenen Länge sollten die Kinder mit beiden Beinen sicher am Boden stehen können über dem Oberzug (heisst das so?), der Sattel ist hingegen schon 2-3 Zentimeter (eventuell wäre sogar 1-2 mehr drin, kann also mit 5cm durchaus hinkommen) ausgezogen, damit die Knie nicht zu hoch kommen (die Kurbeln sind eben doch bei jedem Schritt wieder länger). Wenn die Jungs da auf dem Sattel sitzen bleiben (mein Kleinerer ist ziemlich lernresistent ) dann fällt das Rad doch öfters mal um, selbst auf ebener Strasse. Im Gelände mit Wurzeln, Single-Trails oder Steinen ist ein Anhalten so nicht sicher möglich (waren gestern grad wieder unterwegs, immerhin hat der Kleine es jetzt begriffen, dass man bei Steilstücken und Wurzelpassagen auf die Pedale steht und den Hintern vom Sattel wegnimmt, statt umgekehrt - es bleibt also Hoffnung, dass auch er das mal hinbekommt mit richtig anhalten).

Im Strassenverkehr macht mir der Kleine noch viel Mühe (fährt Schlangenlinien, ist unkonzentriert, schneidet Kreuzungen usw.), aber mit 4.5 darf er eben im Grunde auch gar nicht auf der Strasse fahren. Beim Grösseren (wird bald 7) ist das alles kein Problem, auch schauen und Handzeichen sind da Tip-Top. Wieso ich das anmerke? Weil gerade im Strassenverkehr eben das sichere Anhalten ein viel grösseres Thema ist als im Gelände (da kann man sich schon mal flach machen, auf Waldboden tut das nicht mal weh). Und deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass die Angaben von Islabike betreffend Beininnenlänge durchaus zutreffen - und blutige Anfänger selbst dann lieber noch einen oder zwei Zentimeter dazurechnen dürfen. Ob man dann eher einen etwas zu hohen Oberschenkel in Kauf nimmt und dafür "gut" auf den Boden kommt, wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzen bleibt oder die Sattelstütze auszieht damit das passt und wie gewohnt vom Sattel geht zum anhalten, bleibt jedem selber überlassen. Einen Gefallen tut man sich sicher nicht, wenn man es falsch lernt und sitzen bleibt (geht ja weder beim MTB's noch Strassenrennern, dort liegen die Sättel teilweise auf extremem Niveau gegenüber den Lenkern), auch wenn Kinder sich in der Regel recht schnell an was neues gewöhnen können.

Marc
P.S.: ich komme vom Sattel aus auch nur mit einer Zehenspitze an den Boden, wenn die Gabel auf ganz abgesenkt ist, bei 150mm Federweg ist da nichts zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Marc,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Oberzug heißt bei uns Oberrohr... das versteht man schon... 

Unser Kleiner verhält sich genau so wie du es beschreibst: Sattel so eingestellt, dass er ergonomisch treten kann, also kommt er nur mit den Schuhspitzen auf den Boden, will aber wie der Papa sitzen bleiben wenn er anhält (ich stütze mich extrem gestreckt auf einer Schuhspitze ab...). 

Dann fährt er an eine Fußgängerampel so rasant ran (weil er drücken will), dass schon mehrfach Leute mit schreckgeweiteten Augen hinzuspringen wollten - aber er steht ganz souverän nach 1m Bremsweg. Ich kenn das ja...  Also drückt er, wir warten auf die Grünphase... "Grün" sage ich überflüssigerweise und will los... nix passiert, ich dreh mich um, da hat er wieder rumgehampelt und ist stumpf umgefallen...   (wieder rot...)

Das wird er irgendwann hinkriegen, wenn es ihm zu blöd ist, wieder eine ganze Ampelphase zu warten, noch interessiert ihn das nicht (und die Autofahrer nehmen das sehr belustigt hin, umsonst angehalten zu haben).

Ansonsten fährt er ohnehin sehr viel im Wiegetritt, macht ihm Spaß. Die Unsicherheit im Straßenverkehr (wir wohnen nunmal in der Stadt) hat er auch, ist aber sehr abhängig von seiner Müdigkeit. Wenn er richtig fit ist, kriegt er es mittlerweile gut hin. Mir macht es jedenfalls unheimlich viel Spaß, mit ihm Rad zu fahren, egal ob quer durch die Stadt oder auf Wald- und Feldwegen. Nur Berge gibts hier leider nicht weit und breit...

Oliver


----------



## Tiri (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo an ihr Experten 

kann mir jemand etwas zur Oberrohrlänge von den Islabikes verraten ? Ich meine, sind sie länger oder bauen Sie eher kürzer ? Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sie länger bauen, weiß aber nicht ob dies tatsächlich so ist.

Nach einigen Gesprächen zu Hause und den Mitspracherecht bzw Wunsch unseres Sohnes werden wir ganz sicher nun doch beim creig bleiben. Er hat zwar jetzt schon ein Bike mit Federgabel, auch wenn er kein Gelände fährt möchte er sie nicht missen, weil es einfach auch cooler aussieht 

Und uns würde auch das Herz weh tun, wenn er von seinen kumpels zu hören bekommen würde, wieso er als Junge keine Federgabel hat etc... Kinder können darin grausam sein. Auch in anbetracht dessen, dass er das bike ja länger wie 1-2 Jahre fahren wird und er und die kids eben auch älter werden.

Ok es ist zwar etwas schwerer als das Beinn 26 small, aber er fährt wirklich viel und wenn es so bleibt hat es ja seinen Zweck erfüllt 

Ob wir es jetzt schon bestellen oder erst anfang nächstes Jahr werden wir uns noch überlegen, denn es wird ihm frühstens (Spät)Sommer nächstes jahr passen, wobei ihm die jetztige Farbe rot sehr gut gefällt.

Vll kann mir jemand noch etwas über die Oberrohrlänge horizontal etwas schreiben, denn von der Sitzhöhe her mache ich mir keine Gedanken, nur es sollte dann auch von Oberkörper her passen.

Lieben Gruß,


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2012)

Hast du sie diesbezüglich schon einmal angeschrieben?


----------



## Tiri (28. Juli 2012)

So, habe jetzt endlich Antwort von Isla bekommen. In puncto "design" erhielt ich leider keine Auskunft, vll auch bewusst (?)

Sie raten mir allerdings aufgrund der durchgegeben Größenangaben von Sohnemann für Beein 26small und Vreig 26 ab, es wäre definitiv zu groß für ihn. 
Ich hatte denen auch geschrieben, dass er keine "Füße unter den Boden" benötigt und unsere Bedenken in erster Linie auf das Oberrohr/Oberkörper sind. Dass ein Beinn 26 small/Creig für dieses Jahr grenzwertig ist, ist uns bewusst, aber dass sie ausschließlich das Beinn 24 empfehlen, überraschte uns. 
Er wäre ja in Bezug auf Körpergröße jetzt schon 8 cm über den minimum von Islatabelle. Innenbeinlänge liegt er in den Angaben von Beinn 24, aber wie erwähnt,er benötigt ganz sicher keine Füße.
Trotzdem dann noch zum 24 greifen 

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Y_G (28. Juli 2012)

hast Du schon mal daran gedacht vielleicht den Vorbau zu Tauschen? Kurz und steil würde ja ein paar cm rausholen. Aber ohne Versuch bleibt es irgendwie Lotto...


----------



## trolliver (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo Tiri,

du machst mit dem Beinn24 mit Sicherheit nichts falsch für den Moment, auch das ist ja ein tolles Rad. Aber eventuell relativ kurzlebig.

Ich muss sagen, wäre ich in deiner Situation und auf Isla festgelegt (was ich statt dessen favorisiere, habe ich ja schon geschrieben), würde ich es wagen, sowohl für das Beinn26S als auch fürs Craig. Unser Sohn hat immer noch nicht die erforderliche Innenbeinlänge fürs CNOC16 und saust damit wie ein Irrer über die Piste, so dass immer wieder Passanten stehen bleiben und staunen. Da passt alles, er sitzt astrein.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, steht das Rad nicht sofort an, da arbeitet jeder Monat für das größere Bike. Außerdem kommt es mir so vor, als habe euer Sohn auch einen leicht langen Oberkörper, damit gliche er dann auch Länge aus.

Behelfsmäßig kann man sich natürlich mit anderen Vorbauten behelfen, und sei es übergangsweise. Aber Y.G hat schon recht: Lotto bleibt es. Ich bin da halt risikofreudig. Wenn auch radfahrbegeistert genug, um meinem Kind nichts völlig Falsches zu kaufen. Meine Arme Nichte ist auch 8 und hängt in ihrem seit Ostern neuen Rad (26 Zoll) wie auf einer Streckbank. Dennoch scheint es sie nicht zu stören... 

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (29. Juli 2012)

Kaufst Du jetzt, spricht einiges für das 24er. Wird es nächstes Jahr zu klein, wirds eben für Fastneupreis weiterverkauft...

Wartest Du eh bis nächstes Jahr, würd ich jetzt gar nichts entscheiden. Wart doch wie er wächst und sich seine Interessen entwickeln. Und dann entsprechend rechtzeitig vor Ostern bestellen... Oder es läuft dir vorher sogar ein farblich zusagendes gebrauchtes über den Weg


----------



## Tiri (29. Juli 2012)

An Vorbauaustausch dachte ich schon. Da sie bei Isla standart bereits mit 60 mm ausgestattet sind, bezweifele ich, viel herausholen zu können.
Wenn das Beinn 24 recht schnel lieferbar gewesen wäre, hätten wir es eher überlegt zu holen.Aber auch hier schrieb Isla mir, mit 28 Tagen Lieferzeit rechnen zu müssen. Und dann haben wir frühestens Ende Aug. Nicht, dass es uns zu lange dauert und wir kein Verständnis für Lieferzeiten hätten. Nur können wir uns nicht vorstellen, dass ihm das Beinn 24 nächstes Jahr noch passt. Zumal wir hier im Forum lasen, dass die angegebene max Innenbeinlänge von Isla recht hoch angesetzt wurde und viele schon damit nicht mehr angenehm fahren konnten.
Ich weiß eben nicht, ob mit einem längeren Vorbau gewährleistet ist, dass er das Bike zumindest für 2013 noch fahren könnte... Und ein Bike für 2 Monate finde ich nicht gerade lustig....
Hat von Euch jemand ein Foto von Beinn 24(seitenansicht) mit einem kiddi bzw Angaben von SL, Alter und Körpergröße? 
Das wäre für uns sehr hilfreich 

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Tiri (1. August 2012)

So, die horizontale Oberrohrlänge von Beinn 24 und Beinn 26 habe ich nun von Isla mitgeteilt bekommen. Steuerrohrwinkel und Sitzwinkel allerdings (noch?) nicht. 

Ich tue es mir da vom Betrachten her arg schwer, stelle deshalb die Frage hier: 
Hat das Beinn 24 eher steilen oder flachen Sitzrohrwinkel ???


----------



## Tiri (2. August 2012)

Habe nun die restlichen Geodaten vom Beinn 24

sitzwinkel 74 Grad
Steuerrohrwinkel 70 Grad

Das heißt dann dass Beinn 24 einen steilen Sitzwinkel hat und dies beim Sattelrausschieben der Oberkörper nicht "unbedingt mitwachsen" muss. Ist das richtig ?
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand eine (rasche) Antwort geben könnte.

Danke,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epostampchamp (2. August 2012)

Hallo tiri, 

Hier meine Erfahrung zum Beinn 24, vielleichts hilfts...
Aktuell hab ich 2 Jungs, 9J.140cm und 5J.120cm. Der Grosse war mit dem Beinn24 glücklich, ist damit im Bike-und Dirtpark altersentsprechend gefahren und war glücklich. Für den Urlaub bei der Oma hab ich hier im Bikemarkt für 75.- ein 26'er mit 14Zoll Rahmen gekauft. Das fand er so toll, dass er jetzt nur noch das grosse Rad fährt. Daraufhin hat der Kleine das Islabike übernommen und ich hab ihm gestern den Sattel höher gemacht, allerdings ist die Sattelstütze andersrum, schaut also nach vorn.  Was will ich damit sagen? Über die Sattelstütze und Vorbau kannst du das Rad an den Oberkörper anpassen. Aber ehrlich gesagt, falls du keine kleineren Kinder hast, die das Rad später noch fahren würde ich vom Beinn 24 abraten. Es würde diesen Sommer passen und nächste Saison kannst du das nächste anschaffen. Verkäufer vergessen gern, dass Kinder die Tendenz haben zu wachsen.
Ich bin aktuell auf den Jagd nach einem Damenfreerider mit 15 Zoll Rahmenhöhe...


----------



## Tiri (2. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung: das Beinn 24 hätte aber deinem ältesten schon noch gepasst ? Der Wechsel erfolgte also eher da er sich in das 26" verliebt hatte, richtig ?

Grüße,


----------



## epostampchamp (3. August 2012)

Er sagt, er würde nur noch damit fahren wenn es sein müsste, weiter sagt er,(er steht grad neben mir) die Sitzposition sei beim Islabike aufrecht, im Gegensatz zur etwas gestreckteren Position beim 26'er. Allerdings zeigt wie erwähnt die Sattelstütze nach vorn. Ob es ihm passt ist Ansichtssache weil seine Sitzposition maximal tief ist, muss ja wie ein Dirtbike aussehen, auch wenn die Knie ans Kinn schlagen

Auf das Argument des Gewichts, Islabike 10kg, 26'er, 13,5kg angesprochen sagt er, dass es ihn nicht stört und dass er keinen Unterschied merkt. Er selbst wiegt 35kg. Bei meinem kleinen Sohn mit 22kg Lebendgewicht war es ein Riesenunterschied, als er vom 20'er 3-Gang Rad mit 13kg auf das Islabike umgestiegen ist. Der ging ab wie Schmitts Katze.


----------



## trolliver (3. August 2012)

74° SW ist schon ordentlich steil, einer kleinen Körpergröße jedoch angemessen. Den Unteschied machen nicht viele Hersteller. Dann aber noch die Sattelstütze verkehrt herum? Das gibt dem SW noch einmal 1 bis 2 Grad, je nach Sattelstellung. Eigentlich kommt es ja nur auf das Lot an, das durch das Knie in waagerechter Pedalstellung die vordere Pedale treffen muss. Wenn's passte... 

Jedenfalls kein Wunder, dass dem Sohnemann das 24er, das ohnehin schon zu klein für ihn ist, dann erst recht zu aufrecht war. Nicht zu vergleichen mit einem 8 oder 9jährigen. Und dass ein 12jähriger erstmal Kraft ohne Ende spürt und ihm 15 Kilo fürs Rad eher noch zu wenig sind, leuchtet mir auch ein. Zumindest wenn es ein cooles Dirt-Bike sein muss. 

Viel Spaß damit,

Oliver


----------



## Tiri (3. August 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kein Wunder, dass dem Sohnemann das 24er, das ohnehin schon zu klein für ihn ist, dann erst recht zu aufrecht war. Nicht zu vergleichen mit einem 8 oder 9jährigen.
> Viel Spaß damit,
> 
> Oliver


 

Hallo,
also irgendwie komme ich da nicht so ganz mit. Wieso soll dem Sohnemann das 24er schon zu klein gewesen sein ? Bei 140cm ??
Bin jetzt etwas irritiert. Da mein Sohnemann 130 cm ist und ich eigentlich dachte, dass er das 24er nächsten Sommer definitiv noch fahren sollte. Und dann wird er im (Spätsommer) 9 Jahre und dürfte auch so um die 140 cm groß sein ... So dass er dann ein jahr drauf das creig 26 fahren könnte, bzw ganz sicher passt .  Sofern er dann noch Interesse dran hat 

Wir haben es heute bestellt, das 24er. Jetzt sind wir ziemlich verunsichert. Islöa rät definitiv von 26 ab. Was meinst du mit "nicht zu vergleichen mit einem 8 oder 9 jährigen"? Der eine Sohn ist doch 9J.. *nixraff*

LG,


----------



## trolliver (3. August 2012)

Oh sorry, da habe ich den Poster und die Kinder verwechselt. Sonst hätte ich ja kaum von einem 12jährigen gesprochen. Dass dennoch ein größerer Junge immer gern das größere Rad fährt und dafür auch ein höheres Gewicht in Kauf nimmt, finde ich normal.

Zum Passen: ich glaube nach wie vor, dass ihr damit keinen Fehler macht. Wie es kommendes Jahr aussieht, wisst ihr dann, vorher nicht. Im Zweifelsfall könnt ihr das 24er, wie Trifi schrieb, ohne großen Verlust verkaufen.


----------



## Tiri (4. August 2012)

Okii, dann bin ich ja etwas beruhigt 

Kann mir dazu noch jemand weiterhelfen:
bei Isla Bike gibt es ja die Möglichkeit andere Reifen draufmontieren zu lassen.
Beim Beinn 24 zB steht als Auswahl die cyclo cross. Wir wollten diese habe, ua. auch wg Gewichtsoptmimierung.

Nun teilt Isla mit, dass sie "Kenda small block 8 32-507" anbieten. 
Nun, sagen mir diese Reifen ehrlich gesagt gar nichts. Sind sie auch ok ? Junior braucht keinen speziellen Geländereifen, da er mehr Radwege und befestigte Feldwege fährt, dafür eben weite Strecken. 
Wie ist das P/L-Verhältnis und besonders Gewicht der Kenda small block Reifen. Sind die gewichtsmäßig vielleichter als die Standart reifen ?Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 30 GBP ?
Für rasche Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar da ich die Bestellung telefonisch bestätigen muss.

LG


----------



## epostampchamp (4. August 2012)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Islabike. Ich hatte die Originalreifen mal gewogen, sie hatten glaub ich ca.700g pro Stück. Dass die Kenda mit 32mm recht schmal sind weisst du, da wird das Fahren ziemlich ungefedert, aber dafür schneller, was sicherlich gewollt ist. Ich hab Mow Joes von Schwalbe aufgezogen, 400g, 40.-(pro Satz). Die Kendas werden so bei 300g liegen. Damit gibts ein Gesamtgewicht von unter 10kg. Bei mir wurde noch ein Satz extra Originalreifen beigelegt, ich hab also 4 unbenutze 24'er Reifen rumliegen. 
Viel Spass


----------



## Tiri (4. August 2012)

Boah super, Danke !! Rufe dann gleich bei Isla an und bestätige die Bestellung. Hoffentlich klappts mit derVerständigung, denn English ist nicht meine Stärke, versuche es dann mit Latein 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (4. August 2012)

Shit, sie haben heute zu. Naja sei denen auch gegönnt. Dann eben am Montag


----------



## trolliver (4. August 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappts mit derVerständigung, denn English ist nicht meine Stärke...





			
				Tiri schrieb:
			
		

> Shit...



Das klappt doch schon ganz gut...


----------



## Tiri (5. August 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Das klappt doch schon ganz gut...


 
*lach*ja, sehr gut klappt das 

kann mir jemand verraten ob Isla zur Kreditkartennummer auch noch die Prüfziffern wissen wollen ? Ääh, wie heißt das dann auf Englisch damit ich weiß was sie meinen *wegduck*


----------



## trolliver (5. August 2012)

Ja, wollen sie. Ich habe vergessen, wie das heißt, aber das ist halt das zweite, was sie abfragen, war nicht misszuverstehen. Ich habe dennoch nach 3 digits on the backside nachgefragt, was ganz freundlich bestätigt wurde.


----------



## Tiri (5. August 2012)

Super Danke 
Ich schwitze jetzt schon für morgen


----------



## tanja3612 (5. August 2012)

Hi Tiri,
Das wird schon. Wenn die Gegenseite am Telefon irgendetwas von Islabikes redet, bist Du richtig. Dann sagst Du sowas wie: 
Du: Hi, I'm "Tiri" from Germany and I like to pay my Order.
Isla: What's your order number?
Du: Order number ansagen. Die solltest Du mit der Bestellbestätigung bekommen haben. Steht oben rechts, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Isla: sieht dann, was Du bestellt hast und wiederholt die Bestellung und die Lieferadresse noch mal, damit nichts schief geht... What kind of card do you have?
Du: It's a MasterCard/ VisaCard oder was auch immer.
Isla: fragt dann nach der CardNumber, Expiary Date (Ende der Gültigkeit) und dem SecurityCode (die 3 Zahlen auf der Rückseite)... und dann sagen sie noch mal, dass das Rad raus geht, sobald das Geld da ist und dass die Lieferung bis zu 4 Wochen dauern kann, dass Du eine Email mit der Versandbestätigung bekommst und eine TrackingNumber, mithilfe derer Du den Sendungsverlauf verfolgen kannst.
Eigentlich kann echt nichts schief gehen. Für den Notfall: Can you repeat this? oder Can speak a little bit slower, please? haben mir sehr geholfen. Die sind sehr nett bei Islabikes.
Und die Lieferung hat bei uns jedes Mal genau 2 Tage gedauert, nachdem die Versandbestätigung kam. Mit vier Wochen gehen sie wohl auf Nummer Sicher.
Viel Spass beim Bezahlen.
Tanja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (5. August 2012)

Boah Tanja, das ist ja voll die supermega Anleitung  Da kann ja wirklich nichts mehr schiefgehen *knuuutschi für dich* 

Werde meinen Auftritt berichten 
Vielen Dank nochmals!!

PS: ich habe ja Isla drum gebeten gleich andere Reifen draufziehen zu lassen. Gefühlsmässig gab ich an "instead of" an. Richtig ?


----------



## Tiri (6. August 2012)

So, geschafft. Bestellung durch. Oh man war gar nich so einfach *lach* was aber ganz klar an meinen mangelnden Englischkenntnisse lag.

Welch ein Glück dass die Anleitung von oben dabei hatte 
Er hatte mir zwar am Schluß noch was erklären / sagen wollen, habe kein Wort verstanden. Der sehr freundliche Mann grinste dann und sagte dass er mir eine email schicken würde.

Bisher kam noch keine an. Vll meinte er damit wenn das Bike in den Versand geht. Hoffe, dass nun wirklich alles geklappt hat.

LG,


----------



## chris5000 (30. August 2012)

Neues CREIG im Anmarsch: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.345202622234933.85800.164258746995989&type=1


----------



## NoSaint_CH (19. Dezember 2012)

Hab grad gesehen, dass das "neue" 26er Creig vorne keine Schaltung mehr hat http://www.islabikes.com/bike_pages/creig26.html

Mag sein, dass sich Islabike dazu was überlegt hat, wenn's aber ein Kinder-Wettkampf-Gerät sein soll, dann dürfte man Mühe haben so was als Sportgerät zuzulegen - zumal die Preise ja auch nicht grad ohne sind.

Für Kinder im Alter von 9+ (so kurz vor 140cm Grösse) welche dann doch schon etliche Jahre Erfahrung hinter sich haben und sich im Bikepark wie auf Downhillstrecken austoben, dürfte so was kaum mehr in die Tüte kommen, zumal das Gewicht von über 11 Kilo mit dem reduzierten Federweg dann auch bei knackigen Bergaufpassagen nicht mehr ganz so prickelnd ist.

Für die Kleinere Version (24er Creig, für Kinder ab 8+ bzw. knapp 130cm) könnten 10 Gänge durchaus ausreichen, aber auch da dürfte spätestens im Renneinsatz, eventuell sogar schon beim ambitionierten Alpen-Cruisen bisschen mehr Spielraum in der Gangwahl drin liegen. Mit 65mm Federweg liegt man zwar noch grad auf Gruppenniveau (http://www.scott-sports.com/global/de/products/227862193/bike-scale-rc-jr-24/), aber zusammen mit den 1.75er Reifen fürften die Kiddies bei schwierigeren Abfahren technisch ans Limit kommen (ok, muss man eben auch noch die Reifen wechseln; falls denn da wirklich breitere reinpassen - im Beinn hab ich den 2.1er Racing Ralph hinten nicht reinbekommen).

War immer Anhänger von Islabikes und hab mir zumindest geistig schon ein 26er Creig für meinen grösseren bestellt, aber in der Form (von der Farbe ganz zu schweigen) ist das bei Ihm nicht mehr akzeptabel. Dann lieber ein bleischweres Fully welches auch auf North-Shore Passagen hält - die Preisdifferenz lässt sich gut in Bahntickes investieren um auf den Berg zu kommen.

Na ja, geht ja noch ne Weile bis er so weit ist (passt jetzt mit 7+ und 126cm gerade richtig gut aufs 24er Beinn), vielleicht besinnt sich Islabikes ja doch noch und bietet eine erweiterte Schalt-Range für Fahrer an welche nicht nur Bike auf flacheren Schotterwegen sondern eben auch Mountain im Sinne von Alpen (Trails und Downhill) im Blut haben.

Marc


----------



## niros (23. Oktober 2014)

Tiri schrieb:


> So, die horizontale Oberrohrlänge von Beinn 24 und Beinn 26 habe ich nun von Isla mitgeteilt bekommen. Steuerrohrwinkel und Sitzwinkel allerdings (noch?) nicht.
> 
> Ich tue es mir da vom Betrachten her arg schwer, stelle deshalb die Frage hier:
> Hat das Beinn 24 eher steilen oder flachen Sitzrohrwinkel ???



wie lang ist denn dort die Oberrohrlänge? Hast Du weitere Geo-Daten, ggf. auf welches Modelljahr beziehen die sich? Das Bein fehlt nämlich komischerweise in der neuen Geometrieübersicht hier im Forum und ich würde gern ergänzen…


----------

